

RackSpace and Akamai Partner on Cloud Services - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/rackspace-and-akamai-partner-cloud-solutions

======
notmyname
since this link requires a login to see the content, try
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2096103>

